# How do I troll worm harnesses?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

So I bought this 12' aluminum jon boat with intentions on tearing up the local reservoir. I don't care what I catch, just enjoy catching fish. Ever since I scored this boat I've pulled zero fish into it and its getting slightly irritating. Im somewhat new to fishing (been doing it for about 7 years now but hardly as much as I would like and don't have someone experienced to help me grow as a fisherman). I've tried many different baits/lures, bottom fishing, bobber fishing, and just casting out rooster tails, spinner baits, and things of that nature. Lately I've been using this site to try and expand my horizons in an attempt to catch more fish and one thing I see people refer to for walleye in the reservoirs is trolling worm harnesses. I got the harnesses. I got the worms. Now how do I do it? My boat is equipped with some basic roberts /Atwood adjustable style rod holders and a 36lb. MinnKota trolling motor with 5 speeds. Someone help a brother out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

You need some egg sinkers or bullet sinkers. Get several different weights. These don't dive like a crank does - the different weights and your speed will change the depth at which they run. No weight and they will pop up on the surface behind you. Pretty easy once you get out there and use them a little. I fish them a lot because you never know what will grab ahold of them. For whatever reason I always seem to catch catfish wherever I go on them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you really need a depthfinder. but you can fish without one. just use the weights like said before and if the lake you are fishing has walleye, you can usely ask a local bait shop where there getting walleyes. if not you can still fish on your own. but early morning or late afternoon is usely the best time. start out on slow speed and put the harness over the side off the boat. then just speed up as needed to get the harnesses spinning good. then let out line untill you just start hitting bottom then reel back in a couple of feet just to get you off bottom. you want to use a fairly heavy sinker fishing this way so your line isnt way back behind the boat. then when you start hitting bottom you can lift your rods and raise the lures up alittle. i like to use about a 36" leader behind the sinker.

most bottoms are up and down and some have brush on them. so every so often your going to get hung up and lose a few lures. but thats just part of fishing. if you have a depth finder it would really help. just something cheap that will show you the depth is alot better than nothing.

if you know of any flats that slowly gets deeper you can fish it at different depths. just start shallow and each run get alittle farther out. if you catch a couple of fish try to stay as close to that depth as possable.

i have caught walleye and perch and blue gills and white bass and even some channel cats. i have caught quite a few when i would start hitting botton before i could raise it up alittle.

there is this one flat i fish, at the end of the flat is a hump and then it drops off to deeper water. i have caught some nice eyes just as my lure comes off the hump. but i do sometimes get hung up on the hump,LOL. but like i said that is just fishing. good luck on your harnesses.
sherman


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I do have an eagle fish/depth finder that you can USUALLY read well enough to see the depth lol. Do you use a three way swivel with the weight on the bottom loop and harness off the back, or just put the sinker three foot back from the harness? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

celtic11 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I do have an eagle fish/depth finder that you can USUALLY read well enough to see the depth lol. Do you use a three way swivel with the weight on the bottom loop and harness off the back, or just put the sinker three foot back from the harness?


You want your sinker ahead of your harness. If the harnesses you have don't have a good barrel swivel or a ball bearing swivel. You will want to add one. If you don't you will have a lot of line twist. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

myself i just use a barrel sinker and put it on my main line then tie on a good barrel swivel and then my leader and harness. but you can use a 3 way and put about a 12 to 18 in dropper on it. that might save your rigs. or you could even get some bottom bouncers. but make sure to use a good swivel on your leader. i have used all 3 ways. but i know my lake pretty well for trolling so i just use the simplest rig i can.
sherman


----------

